
Fred Wilson on why USV did not invest in Uber - uptown
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/17/fred-wilson-on-why-usv-did-not-invest-in-uber-at-techonomy-nyc.html
======
fredwilson
that is not accurate. we did not invest in Uber because we passed on the
opportunity in the Srs B.

my comments about Uber have nothing to do with that decision, which sure looks
foolish in hindsight.

my comments are more about what i think is going on now.

i hope that clarifies things

